

Ask HN: To git or not to git - lfborjas

Hello world.
I'm at kind of a crossroads: I want to make a site that will feature a web based editor for text files in some markup languages aimed for non-developer users, but I want to offer them the ability to track changes to those files and maybe even "fork" and "merge" other documents/document-clusters; again, all via a web interface. Basically, you could say that it's like a web-based github for non-devs.<p>I could use a key-value store like couchdb or cassandra to store diffs between times when something is saved to show histories and do merges with one of the strategies git uses; and <i></i><i>maybe</i><i></i> in the future let users use a desktop app and thus clone/push/pull changes like a regular git hosting site. Again, in a skimmed non-dev approach to git.<p>For the record, this talk has practically convinced me of using git http://www.techscreencast.com/language/ruby/using-git-in-ruby-applications---scott-chacon-/1431 because I realize that it might seem overkill at first but I don't want to end up reinventing git. But a little n00b voice in my head still screams overkill.<p>So, hackerworld, what's your take on this? I mean, I could just do something with the [ruby](http://github.com/mojombo/grit)/(python)[http://gitorious.org/git-python] interfaces to git and something like gitosis, or create my own subset of file history management like said above; what would be the wisest choice?
======
patio11
_some markup language aimed for non-technical users_

Stop here, test assumptions before proceeding.

~~~
DeusExMachina
Agree with patio11, it's a pretty strong assumption to think non technical
users will use some sort of markup language. Why make the markup language
visible to users? I think that you should hide it behind a user friendly
WYSIWYG interface, like google docs (bold, italic, lists, etc.).

You can then use git or git-like processes behind the scenes and reprocess the
result not to show markup to the user. I think that markup for non tech users
is a bad experience and diffs with markup in them are even worse.

~~~
zimpenfish
"it's a pretty strong assumption to think non technical users will use some
sort of markup language"

Yeah!

Well, except all those who use some variety of bulletin board/forum with the
random markup they entail.

Probably not more than a couple hundred million of those people though.

~~~
DeusExMachina
One thing is having markup in a place where usually you don't write more than
a few lines, another is having it in a big document.

One thing is having it a free forum, another is having it in a product you pay
for. One thing is having to use it, another is to actually like it.

And, as far as my experience goes, most of the posts in forums and the like
are plain text. Not to mention that a lot of these forums are targeted at
already somewhat technical people.

EDIT: And, on a personal note, markup even annoys me, even if I'm a developer.

~~~
lfborjas
I think I made a mistake in my statement: it's not some random markup like
textile or markdown, but the idea is more akin to a LaTeX-y interface, a
WYSIWYM web-based editor. You have a good point, however, 'cause, coming to
think of it, I wouldn't be targeting very non-tech people after all and they
might very well expect stuff that's already done in git.

